# Custom Seeding



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I picked up a JD 8300 drill that looks to be in nice shape. I don't have a lot to seed every year so have been considering testing the market for custom seeding. Is there any money to be made custom seeding. I'm in south Central MN.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I would think there would be, there are guys always asking about seeding especially smaller farmers with limited budget who can't afford a drill. But some of them also need field prep. Around here we have a few people running around in late summer and fall planting cover crops but a notill drill would be a better choice for that job.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I do quite a bit with a JD 750 no till drill.More as a service then a big money maker.Seeding alfalfa is usually a 15-30 acre patch so it done add up to a lot.I usually sell them the seed also so adds to the pot.Sell the seed plus the drilling.I’ve been doing more cover crops every yr and that is usually more acres and an not as busy time of yr.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

How much have you seed before, or what's your knowledge base on seeding? I think custom seeding is one of those things you'll need to good at in order to pull it off safely; it's a huge investment for the landowner with cost of seed and drilling it, and you run a lot of risk of being blamed if the seeding doesn't go well.


----------

